# Three mines policy under Rudd government



## Tysonboss1 (25 November 2007)

What do you think the future of uranium will be like under labor,..

do you think that the three mines policy will stay.


----------



## chops_a_must (25 November 2007)

*Re: three mines policy*



Tysonboss1 said:


> What do you think the future of uranium will be like under labor,..
> 
> do you think that the three mines policy will stay.




*stamp* "this person votes"

Christ... you'd think if you had a vested interest in uranium you would know that that policy went out months ago at the annual conference.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (25 November 2007)

*Re: three mines policy*



chops_a_must said:


> *stamp* "this person votes"
> 
> Christ... you'd think if you had a vested interest in uranium you would know that that policy went out months ago at the annual conference.




I should have wriiten my initial question better,... do you think there will be a return of such policies.

I wondering what impact the labor government will have considering their strong oppostion of nuclear,

and the stong opposition some members  have had to existing uranium development


----------

